# bank fishing blackwater



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

thought about taking my son and daughter to blackwater to catch some fish, does anyone know of a descent place to go? And is there a place to catch the stripers off the bank? Thanks any help would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

east river bridge on 87 is the best place to catch some stripers off the bank..you can fish right from the dock and reach the bridge piers. always catch fish in that spot.


----------



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks a lot, ill have to try it out, atleast someone is up to helping out lol.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Is that the bridge on the south end of 87 near Holley?

P_


----------



## Mainer (Sep 7, 2011)

good to know


----------

